# DNA and other lab tests



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Is anyone able to recommend a reputable lab for testing DNA samples and samples of what I expect to find out is lube? How much should I expect to pay and what can they find out? Can the tell me if a stain is lube? Can they tell me what brand of lube? Can they tell what type of skin cells they find or just skin cells/body fluids etc?


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Bumping this for you.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I suggest you contact Wrathful, apparently he was able to get DNA results overnight or in two days at the most.

Police departments would love to have that kind of service.


----------

